# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Raar gevoel in de ballen

## ZIGO

Hoi,

Ik ben een man van 20. en heb sinds een maand een raar gevoel in de ballen. Het doet geen pijn, en ze zijn niet echt gevoelig ofzo. Het lijkt alsof de spieren in de balzak een soort van gespannen gevoel geven. 

het begon aan de rechterzijde van mijn balzak en nu is het aan mijn linkerzijde. af en toe krijg ik een raar '' pijn schok '' maar dat is zelden. Het rare is dat het soms ook helemaal verdwijnt en weer terug komt.

Ik weet niet precies wat dit is, en word er heel nerveus van.. weet misschien iemand wat het is?

alvast bedankt,

Zigo

----------


## ZIGO

iemand hulp ????

----------


## ikke64

@zigo,
Ik kan je eigenlijk maar 1 raad geven. Praat er over met je huisarts.
Zeker als je er slechte gevoelens bij krijgt is dit heel belangrijk.

----------

